# macbook pro (13.3" without retina) or Sony vaio SVS15125



## vipulgreattt (May 13, 2013)

Hi..
I have been trying to look for a suitable and reliable laptop from long time. Also I have already filled questionare n stuff but no help. Now I have somehow shortlisted this Sony vaio laptop according to my needs.

Sony VAIO S15125CN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com

Now the thing is that there are certain pros and cons, and I have to decide.

It has low battery backup (<4hrs)
slightly flexible screen bezel. So the lid can bend if used one hand to close the lappy
Reliability of Sony (ASS). It has just 1 year warranty and I hear that its parts are pretty expensive. 
Not sure if it can last for 4-5 years.


Considering these points I am thinking Apple macbook pro 13.3" without retina displpay with HD4000 graphics.

I know it cant run games n such, but it will last that long for sure. Confusion about this is that it takes too long to start (as I noticed from my friends MBP and also from the review on youtube i.e. 48 sec).
Not sure how good OS is, and have never used it before.
The screen resolution in this cheapest variant is not that good as sony provides, that too at lower cost.

I am totally confused. Can someone give some inputs about which one I should consider.


Finally Sony= 64k and MBP= >72k
Btw I am considering these two models only, coz of portability. 2kg each of them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

Full hd screen, backlit keyboard, and a decent GPU; you don't get this combo everyday. That too mixed with light-weight, then forget, at least in a respectable budget.
You'll have to compromise on something.

Sony's extended warranty is very cheap @ 2.5k for two years. And apple's too costly, but then a MBP is supposed to see service centre much less than others, still, insurance is better than less risky life. And believe me, most of the laptops go to the service centre due to the users itself. en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/PEBCAK

Then, MBP are a perfect blend of a pretty much balanced hardware along with near perfect software optimisation. It's made to utilise, not just to use. If you believe you "need" it, making yourself ready for OS X, sacrificing gaming, get it. Or Vaio, period.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

^Gaming shouldn't be problem if op dual boots with one os as Windows. 
A report from soluto showed that Windows runs best on Macbook


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Gaming shouldn't be problem if op dual boots with one os as Windows.
> A report from sulto showed that Windows runs best on Macbook



OS X runs best on MBP, and the best thing about it is the hardware-software optimisation, which you're asking you to miss? I'll say better miss the MBP. Remember, you can change your software daily, not hardware. Of course occasional work on windows won't hurt, buying MBP for running only windows is not a wise decision.

As far as gaming is considered, I don't know which GPU is OP getting in MBP, but really doubt it to belong from a "gaming" class.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2013)

The points you have specified really point to the MBP. If 4 years longevity, great battery life are your main needs Apple is the way to go.

Sure you won't be able to game on OSX but then there is Steam already available for OSX and there are quite a few titles ported to it that you can play without using Windows. High-end gaming will be an issue with Intel HD Graphics but then that's something you'll have to make a compromise on.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *OS X runs best on MBP*, and the best thing about it is the hardware-software optimisation, which you're asking you to miss? I'll say better miss the MBP. Remember, you can change your software daily, not hardware. Of course occasional work on windows won't hurt, buying MBP for running only windows is not a wise decision.
> 
> As far as gaming is considered, I don't know which GPU is OP getting in MBP, but really doubt it to belong from a "gaming" class.


When comparing Windows machines, LINK


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> When comparing Windows machines, LINK



I really wonder why did you quoted the link and if you really read the report.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Then, MBP are a perfect blend of a pretty much balanced hardware along with near perfect software optimisation. It's made to utilise, not just to use. If you believe you "need" it, making yourself ready for OS X, sacrificing gaming, get it. Or Vaio, period.


and My reply 


> ^Gaming shouldn't be problem if op dual boots with one os as Windows.
> A report from soluto showed that Windows runs best on Macbook


Did I stopped him from getting MBP?


----------



## vipulgreattt (May 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Full hd screen, backlit keyboard, and a decent GPU; you don't get this combo everyday. That too mixed with light-weight, then forget, at least in a respectable budget.
> You'll have to compromise on something.
> 
> Sony's extended warranty is very cheap @ 2.5k for two years. And apple's too costly, but then a MBP is supposed to see service centre much less than others, still, insurance is better than less risky life. And believe me, most of the laptops go to the service centre due to the users itself. en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/PEBCAK
> ...



Sony used to be a pretty reliable brand once, but now a days nobody wants sony. Dell and HP have dominated over market due to their very good warranty. That's also one reason why I am having second thoughts about it. Not that I want warranty, I simply dont want my lappy to go to servicing again n again(which happens in Dell etc usually). According to people its battery dies right after 1 year. 
Also in this model battery backup is 4hrs max, which is bad supposedly? But on the other hand general work on MBP also gives around 4 hrs, as opposed to what they have advertized i.e. 7 hrs.



dashing.sujay said:


> As far as gaming is considered, I don't know which GPU is OP getting in MBP, but really doubt it to belong from a "gaming" class.


It gives HD4000 only. And one thing I dont like is the screen resolution. I saw one MBP of a friend similar model, and you can actually see the pixel dots there very easily. There is no HDMI and only 2 USB ports. So in terms of usability, Apple is not giving too much here. All I will get is a long life notebook. Not that I cant work with that but thats the lowest possible MBP I get, that too by extending my budget to very extreme.


pratyush997 said:


> When comparing Windows machines, LINK



Sony doesnt even show up in the machine. Reason being no crashes in Sony's case? 
or its gone down in bottom of the list.


----------



## Akshay (May 14, 2013)

I have used Sony Vaio in the past and I am currently using Macbook Pro 13.3" (Late 2011 model). My recommendation is avoid Sony laptop since the brilliant screen and the optical drive appear to have a short life. I think 4-5 years on a Sony Vaio machine is impossible since apart from screen and optical drive, you may face issues like overheating, crashes for some reason, motherboard issues, etc. Also Sony has a lesser resale value. I had a tough time selling off my Vaio.

About MBP, it is an excellent option. Its sturdy, durable and I have not had any crashes. After over 1.5 years of heavy use, there is no overheating, trackpad issues or problems with the optical drive. I have even dropped the MBP but it still continues to work. Sony may be a powerful machine but even with limited resources, MBP works fast and flawlessly.


----------



## vipulgreattt (May 14, 2013)

Akshay said:


> I have used Sony Vaio in the past and I am currently using Macbook Pro 13.3" (Late 2011 model). My recommendation is avoid Sony laptop since the brilliant screen and the optical drive appear to have a short life. I think 4-5 years on a Sony Vaio machine is impossible since apart from screen and optical drive, you may face issues like overheating, crashes for some reason, motherboard issues, etc. Also Sony has a lesser resale value. I had a tough time selling off my Vaio.
> 
> About MBP, it is an excellent option. Its sturdy, durable and I have not had any crashes. After over 1.5 years of heavy use, there is no overheating, trackpad issues or problems with the optical drive. I have even dropped the MBP but it still continues to work. Sony may be a powerful machine but even with limited resources, MBP works fast and flawlessly.



Anybody wana comment on it??


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

vipulgreattt said:


> Sony used to be a pretty reliable brand once, but now a days nobody wants sony. Dell and HP have dominated over market due to their very good warranty. That's also one reason why I am having second thoughts about it. Not that I want warranty, I simply dont want my lappy to go to servicing again n again(which happens in Dell etc usually). According to people its battery dies right after 1 year.
> Also in this model battery backup is 4hrs max, which is bad supposedly? But on the other hand general work on MBP also gives around 4 hrs, as opposed to what they have advertized i.e. 7 hrs.



4 hours is pretty good, but becoming de-facto day by day.



> It gives HD4000 only.



Forget good gaming.




vipulgreattt said:


> Anybody wana comment on it??



I own a vaio too, 1.5 years to be exact. ODD issue is there with mine, it actually never worked! (Or may be I didn't care to check). But believe me, that's my bad luck, ODDs of laptops are really unworthy, and they can go bad any time, regardless of brand. I've 2 more vaios in my circle, both older than mine, but are fine.
Heating? In this hot summer, where ambient temps are almost 40, my laptop runs at 45-55 degree, which is not at all bad keeping in mind the the weather and dust accumulation and TIM drying in 1.5 years.
Display is also as good as it was.

I don't know how will my laptop fare after 4-5 years, but if the current report card is taken as base, I've got nothing to worry. Of course, MBP has indeed got better reliability and life expectancy than most others, but as you realise, with +, there are some -. If you're OK with them, you know you're decision.


----------



## vipulgreattt (May 14, 2013)

have asked several dealers in Delhi for this Vaio model. Supposedly there is some new upgraded version of it released 2 weeks back, at the same price (according to Sony India). But none of the shop has it yet. Not even showing on the website. I have to pre-order for it, coz its supposed to be some high end model and hence will not be available readily. 

Sony doesn't provide discount for students?? the guy said only 2% discount, saves me 1300 bucks only. and no accessories.


----------



## Akshay (May 14, 2013)

Battery life of MBP after 1.5+ years is around 5-6 hours (browsing, document editing and like functions). With movies and gaming (say games like mafia wars on facebook), it comes down to 3-4 hours. Heating has never been an issue with MBP. ODD works perfectly.

I dont remember when I last shutdown my MBP since I just close the lid and leave it. It takes about 4-5 secs to get out of sleep mode once you open the lid. So about 48 sec booting time, I doubt if you will ever shutdown your MBP unless you are not going to use the machine for more than 15 days (~2-4% per day is battery use if you keep your MBP in sleep mode). 

You can forget hardcore gaming since MBP may not be able to cope up with system requirements.

Also if you are considering the length of the adapter - MBP provides decent length. Check the length of your vaio adapter if that is a concern for you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

vipulgreattt said:


> have asked several dealers in Delhi for this Vaio model. Supposedly there is some new upgraded version of it released 2 weeks back, at the same price (according to Sony India). But none of the shop has it yet. Not even showing on the website. I have to pre-order for it, coz its supposed to be some high end model and hence will not be available readily.
> 
> Sony doesn't provide discount for students?? the guy said only 2% discount, saves me 1300 bucks only. and no accessories.



Vaio laptops have got one of the least  margin. 2% is the maximum shopkeepers give.



Akshay said:


> Check the length of your vaio adapter if that is a concern for you.



Bang on! Worst adapter among all laptop companies. I don't know how much Sony saves from decreasing the adapter wire length by a meter. My friends always tease me for this.


----------



## vipulgreattt (May 15, 2013)

Ordered the Sony laptop today. Was a tough call really. But apple being so overpriced helped me make this decision. Hope I can stick to this till I get the lappy tomorrow. 

Btw what would be the first thing to do once I get it.. Fresh install of windows?? I see lot of people doing that. But no idea why they do so..


Btw thanks a lot Dashing Sujay and Akshay and Pratyush. For all your replies


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

vipulgreattt said:


> Ordered the Sony laptop today. Was a tough call really. But apple being so overpriced helped me make this decision. Hope I can stick to this till I get the lappy tomorrow.


Congo  


> Btw what would be the first thing to do once I get it.. Fresh install of windows?? I see lot of people doing that. But no idea why they do so..


They do it to get rid of pre-installed application ( Bloatwares )


----------



## vipulgreattt (May 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Congo
> 
> They do it to get rid of pre-installed application ( Bloatwares )



Thanks  

So, they will be giving me a windows 8 CD as well?? (coz the lappy already has windows 8). I've never installed windows 8 before.

Also, I thought there are only necessary softwares also preinstalled in lappies, usually. What if I need them later on?

Or may be should use it for few days and see?

As nobody has this model here, I dont know if people will be able to assist me in installing things and all.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

vipulgreattt said:


> Thanks
> 
> So, they will be giving me a windows 8 CD as well?? (coz the lappy already has windows 8). I've never installed windows 8 before.
> 
> ...


AFAIK no OS media is shipped with the Win 8 Laptops  
To reinsall you can use the "Refresh " Feature (It won't be a total clean install though, Personal files won't be deleted)


----------



## vipulgreattt (May 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> AFAIK no OS media is shipped with the Win 8 Laptops
> To reinsall you can use the "Refresh " Feature (It won't be a total clean install though, Personal files won't be deleted)



But it will get rid of Bloatwares. Right?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

vipulgreattt said:


> But it will get rid of Bloatwares. Right?



Yeah.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2013)

vipulgreattt said:


> Ordered the Sony laptop today. Was a tough call really. But apple being so overpriced helped me make this decision. Hope I can stick to this till I get the lappy tomorrow.
> 
> Btw what would be the first thing to do once I get it.. Fresh install of windows?? I see lot of people doing that. But no idea why they do so..
> 
> ...



Congos dude, hope your baby lasts forever 

Vaio is ahead in bloating. You not necessarily need to clean install windows, you can just remove crapwares, which you'll get an idea after you use it for a while.
Last but not least don't forget to get additional warranty @ 2.5k for two years.
Good luck!


----------



## randomuser111 (May 15, 2013)

vipulgreattt said:


> Ordered the Sony laptop today. Was a tough call really. But apple being so overpriced helped me make this decision. Hope I can stick to this till I get the lappy tomorrow.
> 
> Btw what would be the first thing to do once I get it.. Fresh install of windows?? I see lot of people doing that. But no idea why they do so..
> 
> ...



You have ordered Sony VAIO SVS15135CNB ?


----------



## vipulgreattt (May 15, 2013)

*Re: macbook pro (13.3&quot; without retina) or Sony vaio SVS15125*



dashing.sujay said:


> Congos dude, hope your baby lasts forever
> 
> Vaio is ahead in bloating. You not necessarily need to clean install windows, you can just remove crapwares, which you'll get an idea after you use it for a while.
> Last but not least don't forget to get additional warranty @ 2.5k for two years.
> Good luck!


Okay, will do that.. 



randomuser111 said:


> You have ordered Sony VAIO SVS15135CNB ?



Yes.. SVS15125 is not available here anymore.

Got the Laptop 

Looks great. Display is very good. Now one doubt.
The shopkeeper told me to charge it completely and then use it without charger until battery is down to 5-10%. And not to charge while using.

I thought usage on charging is recommended. Is it so??


----------

